# Rabbit Valley Has Moved!



## RabbitValley (Apr 26, 2009)

Greetings From Rabbit Valley!

We have moved cross country from Boston to Las Vegas! Our new mailing address can be found below. All orders mailed to our old address will be forwarded to us on a monthly basis, so if you've already mailed to the old address we will still get your order and payment.

*New Address:*Rabbit Valley
5130 S Fort Apache Ste 215 PMB 172
Las Vegas, NV 89148
USA​Our warehouse is not as big as our former Massachusetts location, but all the inventory fits (for now). We're going to be producing a bunch of new books for the upcoming convention season but need your help! *All orders placed for Fur Affinity shirts (see list below) and a Rabbit Valley title for the next week will receive a gift item from our warehouse.* Orders must be placed after noon west coast time on Sunday and include at least one item form the FA Shirt list and one item from the Rabbit Valley title list. This promotion will last until noon on Saturday, May 2, 2009.

*FurAffinity Items:*

Fur Affinity: Obey the Ferrox Shirt - Blue
Fur Affinity: Obey the Ferrox Shirt - Orange
FurAffinity: United 08 T-Shirt

*Rabbit Valey Items:*
*Adult Readers:*

_Associated Student Bodies Yearbook Hardcover Collection - $39.95_
_Rocketship Rodents Issue #1 - $5.00_
_Spooo Presents Issue #1 - Coyote River Episode 1 - $5.00_
_Spooo Presents Issue #2 - Rocketship Rodents and Professor Chronofur Episode 2 - $5.00_
_Spooo Presents Issue #3 - Big Bad Wolf Club and Service with a Smile - $5.00_
_Spooo Presents Issue #4 - Coyote River Episode 2 - $5.00_<br />
_Spooo Presents Issue #5 - Mark Wulfgar's The Legacy of Celune's Werewolves and Souls of the Past Episode 1 - $5.00_
_Spooo Presents Issue #6 - Rocketship Rodents and Professor Chronofur Episode 3 - $5.00_
_Spooo Presents Issue #7 - The Adventures of Queerman - $5.00_
_Spooo Presents Issue #8 - Zoorama Comics Episode 1 - $5.00_
_Spooo Presents Issue #9 - Mark Wulfgar Presents: The Legacy of Celune's Werewolves and Souls of the Past Episode 2 - $5.00_
_Spooo Presents Issue #10 - Coyote River Episode 3 - $6.00_
_Spooo Presents Issue #11 - Moving In - $5.00_
_Spooo Presents Issue #12 - Rocketship Rodents Episode 4 - $5.00_
_Spooo Presents Issue #13 - Zoorama Comics Episode 2 - $5.00_
_Spooo Presents Issue #14 - Mark Wulfgar's Souls of the Past and Legacy of Celune's Werewolves Episode 3 - $5.00_
_Spooo Presents Issue #15 - Rocketship Rodents and Professor Chronofur - $5.00_
_Spooo Presents Issue #16 - Mark Wulfgar's Legacy of Celune's Werewolves and Souls of the Past Episode 4 - $5.00_
_Spooo Presents Issue #17 - Zoorama Comics - $5.00_
_Spooo Presents Issue #18 - Life in the Co-Op - $5.00_
*Mature Readers:*

_Circles Volume One (Issues 0-4) - $16.95_
_Circles Issue 5 - $5.00_
_Circles Issue 6 - $5.00_
_Circles Issue 7 - $6.00_
_Circles Issue 8 - $6.00_

Help us make space for the new books by placing your order today!


----------

